# تأثير وعمل الكتاب المقدس فى حياتك...



## ABOTARBO (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*كتاب الوسائط الروحية لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث

 تأثير الكتاب المقدس







من الآيات الواضحة جداً عن تأثير كلمة الله، هى قوله تبارك إسمه " هكذا تكون كلمتى التي تخرج من فمى. لا ترجع إلى فارغة، بل تعمل ما سررت به، وتنجح في ما أرسلتها له " (أش 55: 11).

نعم، إنه كلمة الله لا ترجع فارغة.

إن لها قوتها، ولها تأثيرها. الذين اختبروا قوة الكلمة في حياتهم، يستطيعون أن ينقلوا هذه القوة إلى غيرهم أيضاً.. إن القديس بولس الرسول في شرحه لقوة الكلمة وتأثيرها يقول " كلمة الله حية وفعالة وأمضى من كل سيف ذى حدين، وخارقة إلى مفرق النفس والروح والمفاصل، ومميزة أفكار القلب ونياته " (عب 4: 12)

و لعل إنساناً يقول: إذن لماذا اقرأ ولا أتأثر؟!

يقيناً إن العيب هو فيك أنت، وليس في الكلمة، إن كلمة الله مثل سيف ذى حدين. بالنسبة إلى اللحم يقطعه، ولكنه لا يقطع الصخر. لذلك قال الرب في سفر حزقيال النبى " وانزع قلب الحجر من لحمكم، وأعطيكم قلب لحم " (خر 36: 26. فما هو نوع قلبك الذي يستقبل كلمة الله. أهو قلب حجر أو قلب حجر أو قلب صخر؟ إن عذراء النشيد سمعت صوت الرب يناديها " افتحى لى يا أختى يا حبيبتى، يا حمامتى، يا كاملتى، فإن رأسى قد امتلأ من الطل وقصصى من ندى الليل " (نش 5: 2)0 ومع ذلك لم تفتح، واعتذرت بأعذار..!



إن كلمة الله حية وفعالة. ولكنها تعمل بالأكثر في الذين يفتحون قلوبهم لها، ويريدون أن تعمل فيهم.

و مع ذلك فإن كلمة الله إن لم تعمل فيك اليوم، فقد تعمل بعد حين.. ولا ترجع فارغة.

ستظل راسخة فى عقلك الباطن. وفى وقت ما، حينما يصبح قلبك مهيئاً لها، وحينما تكون الظروف المناسبة، تجد الكلمة قد خرجت من ذاكرتك، ولصقت بقلبك، وأخذت تعمل عملها.

و كأن عدم استجابتك الأولى كانت تصرفاً مؤقتاً، أو فترة أو لحظة فتور، تستيقظ بعدها إلى نفسك. مثل عذراء النشيد التي اعتذرت أولاً عن فتح باب قلبها. ثم عادت تقول " حبيبى مد يده من الكوه، فأنت عليه أحشائى.. نفسى خرجت عند ما أدبر.. " (نش 5: 4، 6)



ليست كل بذرة تلقى على الأرض، تخرج ثمراً في نفس الوقت. وربما بعد أيام أو شهور

لذلك اختزن كلام الله في قلبك وفى ذهنك، وسيعطى ثمره في الحين الحسن. وبخاصة إذا كنت تتعهده بالاهتمام، وتلهج فيه النهار والليل، وتحفظه من الموانع التي تعوق عمله، سواء أكانت موانع داخلية أو خارجية.. ربما بذرة في الأرض، ولم تصل إليها المياه، فظلت كما هى، والحياة فيها ولكنها كامنة. ثم وصلتها المياه بعد أيام، فبدأت هذه الحياة تنشط وتظهر على وجه الأرض. لذلك ما أجمل قول الكتاب " إرم خبزك على وجه المياه، فأنك تجده بعد أيام كثيرة "..


و لهذا لا تيأس في الخدمة، إن لم تلاحظ للكلمة ثمراً سريعاً..

بل اصبر وانتظر الرب، ولا تتضجر. فليست كل النفوس من نوعية واحدة. وليست كلها سريعة الإستجابة. وليست كل الظروف الخارجية مواتية.. هناك من يسمع الكلمة فيتأثر بسرعة. وهناك من يحتاج بعدها إلى شرح وإقناع، وإلى متابعة وحل الإشكالات التي تعترضه في التنفيذ..

هناك من يأخذ الكلمة للمعرفة وليس للحياة.

يتناولها بعقله لا بروحه، ليوسع بها مداركه لا ليطهر بها قلبه.. وهذا الفارق بين العالم والعابد

فالعالم يقرأ الكتاب ويدرسه، ويشرحه ويفسره كما كان يفعل الكتبة والفريسيون وهم جلوس على كرسى موسى (مت 23: 2). يعلمون ولا يعملون. أما العابد فيشبه داود النبي الذي كان يقول " خبأت كلامك في قلبى، لكيلا أخطئ إليك " (مز 119: 11). هذا كان هدفه من كلام الله.    


 عمل الكتاب المقدس فيك



    إن استجبت لكتاب الله وتركت كلمته تعمل فيك، فماذا تراه سيكون عمل الكلمة الإلهية فيك؟ إن النتائج كثيرة بلاشك، فنحاول أن نتتبعها..        
    1-إنها تجمع العقل من الطياشة وتشغله بالإلهيات 

    لو تركت فكرك على سجيته، فلست تدرى في أى موضوع يطيش. ولكن القراءة عموماً تجمع العقل من تشتته، وتركزه في موضوع القراءة. أما قراءة الكتاب بالذات، فإنها تهدى الفكر إلى ميناء سليم والخشوع في القراءة يغطى تركيزاً أكثر بسبب توقيرك لكلمة الله. ويكون لهذا التركيز تأثيره الروحى. 


    2-قراءة الكتاب تمنحك فهماً واستنارة ومعرفة..

    لذلك يقول المرتل في المزمور " سراج لرجلى كلامك ونوراً لسبيلى " (مز 119: 105). ويقول أيضاً " وصية الرب مضيئة تنير عن بعد " (مز 19). لهذا نحن نوقد الشموع ونحملها أثناء قراءة الإنجيل، متذكرين هذه الاستنارة. أما عن الفهم فيقول المرتل: " شهادات الرب صادقة، تصير الجاهل حكيماً "  بل يقول أيضاً " أكثر من جميع الذين يعلموننى فهمت، لأن شهاداتك هى درسى. أكثر من الشيوخ فهمت، لأنى طلبت وصاياك " (مز 119: 99). بهذا الفهم يتعلم الإنسان طرق الرب، يعرف كيف يسلك، ويقتنى موهبة الإفراز والحكمة. وبخاصة لو اهتم بمعرفة كيف كان قديسو الكتاب يسلكون، وكيف كانوا يتعاملون مع الله ومع الناس. وأخذ من تصرفاتهم أمثولة لحياته يقتدى بها (عب 13: 7).

    3- بل قراءة الكتاب ترشده أيضاً إلى العقيدة السليمة. 

    و ذلك إذا قرأ بفهم وتحت إرشاد. وكل عقيدة حفظ لها آية أو بضع آيات. وصارت آيات الكتاب تحفظه من البدع والهرطقات ومن كل تعليم خاطئ. وهذا ما كان يفعله آباء الكنيسة الكبار أبطال الإيمان. إذ كانوا يقاومون البدع عن طريق فهمهم للكتاب ومحصول الحفظ العجيب لآياته في أذهانهم.


    4-الكتاب أيضاً يرشد قارئه إلى حياة التوبة إلى النمو الروحى.

    فى ضوء وصاياه، يمكن أن يصل إلى محاسبة النفس بطريقة سليمة، فيكتشف ضعفاته وخطاياه. ويعرف أن المطلوب منه ليس هو فقط التوبة عن الخطية، بل بالأكثر حياة القداسة والكمال حسب قول الرسول " نظير القدوس الذي دعاكم، كونوا أنتم أيضاً قديسين في كل سيرة. لأنه مكتوب كونوا قديسين لأنى أنا قدوس " (1بط 1: 15، 16) (لا 11: 44). ويقول الرب أيضاً " فكونوا أنتم كاملين، كما أن أباكم الذي في السموات هو كامل " (مت 5: 48) 

    ويشرح الكتاب بالتفصيل حياة التوبة والقداسة والكمال، ويقدم لها مثلاً. ومن الناحية العكسية يقول: " تضلون إذ لا تعرفون الكتب " (مت 22: 29).

    5- و قراءة الكتاب تمنح العقل والإرادة لوناً من الاستحياء، إذا تعرض الإنسان لإغراء الخطية. 
إذ كيف أن فكره الذي تقدس بكلام الله وبالجو الروحى أثناء قراءته، يعود ويتدنس بفكر الخطية.


    6-و في محاربات الشيطان، يستطيع الإنسان أن يرد على الخطية بالوصية.

    و ذلك حسبما شرح القديس ماروأوغريس في كتابه عن حروب الأفكار.. فإذا ضاع وقتك في الثرثرة والكلام الكثير، تذكر قول الكتاب " إن كثرة الكلام لا تخلو من معصية " (أم 10: 19). وقول المرتل " ضع يا رب حافظاً لفمى وباباً حصيناً لشفتى ".

    و إذا حوربت بالغضب تذكر قول الرسول " ليكن كل إنساناً مسرعاً إلى الاستماع. مبطئاً في التكلم، مبطئاً في الغصب. لأن غضب الإنسان لا يصنع بر الله " (يع 1: 19، 20) وأيضاً قول الكتاب " لا تصطحب غضوباً، ومع صاحب سخط لا تجئ " (أم 22: 24).

    و إذا حوربت بالنظر الشهوانى، تذكر قول الرب " كل من ينظر إلى امرأة ليشتهيها، فقد زنى بها في قلبه " (مت 5: 28). وتذكر أيضاً قول أيوب الصديق " عهدا قطعت لعينى، فكيف أتطلع في العذراء " (أى 31: 1)

     وهكذا كانت آيات الكتاب ثابتة في ذهنك وفى قلبك، تستطيع أن تسترجعها، وترد بها على كل حرب روحية يحاربك بها العدو.. مجرد تذكر الوصية يخجلك، ويرد قلبك عن ارتكاب الخطية. وغالباً الشخص الذي يخطئ، يكون وقتذاك في حالة نسيان لوصايا الله. محبة الخطية قد خدرته


    7- كلام الكتاب أيضاً يعزيك في ضيقاتك، ويقويك كلما ضعفت.

    و كثيراً ما كان داود النبي يقول في مزاميره للرب " وعلى كلامك توكلت " (مز 119: 81). ويقول له أيضاً " اذكر لعبدك الذي جعلتنى عليه أتكل، هذا الذي عزانى في مذلتى " (مز 119).. وكلما كان يتعرض لهجمات الأعداء كان يقول " لولا أن الرب كان معنا حين قام الناس علينا، لابتلعونا ونحن أحياء.. نجت أنفسنا مثل العصفور من فخ الصيادين. الفخ انكسر ونحن نجونا. عوننا من عند الرب الذي صنع السماء والأرض " (مز 123)0

   ما أكثر كلام الكتاب عن الرجاء..

    الذى يقرأه ويحفظه، يستريح قلبه ويجد سلاماً، بل كما قال الرسول " فرحين في الرجاء " (رو 12: 12).. إن وعود الله في كتابه المقدس، تعطى النفس اطمئناناً عجيباً، مثل قوله " ها أنا معكم كل الأيام وإلى انقضاء الدهر " (مت 28: 20). وقوله " وأما أنتم، فحتى شعور رؤوسكم محصاة. فلا تخافوا " (مت 10: 30، 31). وقوله " أنا معك. لا يقع بك أحد ليؤذيك " (أع 18: 10).. وما أكثر الآيات. ليتك تجمعها وتحفظها..  ويعوزنى الوقت إن تكلمت، ولا تكفي الصفحات.


    8  فالكتاب فيه كل شئ، لكل أحد، في كل حالة.

    أياً كانت ظروفك، أياً كانت حالتك النفسية، فسوف تجد في الكتاب رسالة لك تريحك. تجد فيه كل ما يلزمك، وما يناسبك. يكفي مثلاً كتاب (المزامير) فيه كل ألوان المشاعر والصلوات. وسفر الأمثال فيه كل أنواع النصائح. وكل سفر يحوي لك رسالة معينة إن أحسنت انتقاءها وفهمها..

عن موقع الأنبا تكلا
*​


----------



## روزي86 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

ميرسي ليك  ولتعبك

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع رااااااااااائع جدا
شكرا على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*حقا يارب بنورك نعاين النور
نريد إذن نوراً من روحك القدوس، يُنير عقولنا وقلوبنا وأفهامنا، بندرك ما يقوله لروح للكنائس (رؤ2).

ميرسى ابنى الحبيب موضوع اكتر من رااائع
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ميرسي ليك  ولتعبك
> 
> ربنا يعوضك


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 سبتمبر 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااائع جدا
> شكرا على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 سبتمبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *حقا يارب بنورك نعاين النور
> نريد إذن نوراً من روحك القدوس، يُنير عقولنا وقلوبنا وأفهامنا، بندرك ما يقوله لروح للكنائس (رؤ2).
> 
> ميرسى ابنى الحبيب موضوع اكتر من رااائع
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة*​


----------



## روماني زكريا (4 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع يستحق احلي تقيم 
شكرا ليك ولتعب محبتك 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (4 أكتوبر 2010)

_* 
شكرا جدا
موضوع مهم ورائع جدا
سلام المسيح*_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 أكتوبر 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> موضوع يستحق احلي تقيم
> شكرا ليك ولتعب محبتك
> ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 أكتوبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> _*
> شكرا جدا
> موضوع مهم ورائع جدا
> سلام المسيح*_​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

ميرسى للموضوع الجميل والمفيد
الرب يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 أكتوبر 2010)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> ميرسى للموضوع الجميل والمفيد
> الرب يباركك


----------

